# Parts for old columbian vise



## hardknots (Aug 23, 2013)

I scored an old big gnarley columbian woodworking vise, it was missing the handle (easily fixed with a hunk of pipe and caps) but it is missing the "nut and retainer" assy. Internet searches led me to lumberjocks, seems like a bunch of astute individuals, any ideas for a parts source? I measured the screw diameter and thread pitch, 1 1/4" dia and 4 tpi, I found a nut 1 1/4" at Fastenall but with 5 tpi, didn't fit! Fortunately there is a store nearby, so I didn't have to purchase it for $19.00! It has a model no of 9R on the front.







!


----------



## FatherHooligan (Mar 27, 2008)

Did you try taking it down to the Fastenall store front? They may be better able to help if they see it. A lot of folks here talk about McFeely's…never shopped there myself but a lot of LJs seem happy with their service.


----------



## hardknots (Aug 23, 2013)

I did take it there, no luck, I wasn't very impressed with sales persons overall knowledge. I suspect the threads are unique to vises. It is a quick release, missing parts, I just wanted to see if I could make it work, I didn't care if that made it so I had to turn it all the way open and closed.


----------



## shampeon (Jun 3, 2012)

I've got a Columbian quick-release vise with the same issue. I have not found a source for new quick-release nuts. As far as I can tell, the best solution is to fabricate a new one, which might not be cost-effective.


----------



## JustJoe (Oct 26, 2012)

Is that an acme thread (kind of flatter than a regular v-thread)? If so then MSC sells some 1.25×4tpi acme nuts. But the price will make you reconsider rebuilding. It would be a lot cheaper to find some big fat pieces of metal and a hobby machinist with a lathe and maybe come to some sort of an agreement.


----------



## hardknots (Aug 23, 2013)

I checked that MSC site, I could buy a new vise for what they want for that nut, holy smokes!! I am thinking about using a chunk of flat stock and make half-a**ed threads in it and mount it to the back of the bench-mounted half of the vise, see what happens.


----------



## ksSlim (Jun 27, 2010)

If it is indeed an Acme 4tpi x 1 1/4… McMaster Carr has plain steel Acme nut for less than $10.
Worth a look.


----------



## Sawtooth510 (Feb 4, 2019)

I am restoring this same Columbian Vise and I found this blog which was invaluable.

http://zengrain.com/desmond-stephan-and-morgan-vise-half-nuts/

I ordered the half nut from Milwaukee tool and with a little modification it worked perfectly. They are an old school business which means you need to call and talk to a real person to order the parts.

http://www.milwtool.com/v_wood.htm

Hope this helps.


----------

